# Henry Mtns Archery!!!



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I have been doin the Hunt Adventure Challenge on monstermuleys.com.
Just wanted to share my adventure with you guys in case you havent checked it out. I have some great pictures and video of some big bucks we found. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Headed back down for my last scouting trip Thursday August 12th-15th. Then leaving for the hunt August 19th - 31st. Hopefully wont have to stay that long but......thats why they call it hunting, not killing.

Enjoy the pics and video!!!

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/41.html

Lance Harris
iluvchukars
utahmulies


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that is a fan-friggin-tastic deer...I hope you get him!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW, wish you the best, you have definitely put the time in so I hope it all ends well. Those are some massive deer.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Best of luck Lance !


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice toad and the deer are truly great. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You are too funny Lance. You should have shown the photo of your swollen ankle that set you back a week. The pushups.........ha ha I am still trying to figure out how that will make you a better archer. It may be like the Dan Gable thing. He said that he worked out hard, because all his opponents were great wrestlers and his extra workouts did not necesarily make him better, but when he shook the hand of his opponent, he knew that he was going to beat him becasue he had worked harder to get there. Hopefully those buckies play into that concept. 
If you would have taken Wrestling that serious, you would have been a 4 time state champion. I hope your effort pays off.
Looks like you got the "right" bow, just make sure that you take the "right" broadhead and let the air right out of one of those bad boys.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Scott. Yeah I didnt even think about that picture of my ankle. Maybe I will put it on there. Or maybe just try to forget it happened. Still hurts a little.
You know I do have regrets about my wrestling days, about what could have been. I think about it often and it drives me to be a better person in all I do. I guess thats why I am trying so hard now. I dont want any regrets. I am giving it everything I have. Not just with this hunt either, but my daily life.
I am headed back down this Thursday August 12th for my last scouting trip. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That Bruno is a awesome buck! Good luck hope you get him.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey iluvchukars, 

It looks like you have some fantastic bucks picked out for your deer hunt. I was wanting to know if you came across any elk down there? I know it is an any bull area and if there are elk down there I would like to take a trip. I have asked about this before on the forum and it sounds like there is hardly any elk down there. Seeing that you have been down there this year scouting and all. Good luck on your hunt and hope that you are able to close the deal on one of those bruisers. Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope, no elk. We were down there for 3 days, deer and buffalo.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

bugleboy said:


> Nope, no elk. We were down there for 3 days, deer and buffalo.


Dang that's what i was afraid of. I guess i will have to just draw my deer tag.


----------

